# FreeBSD doesn't want to install on a motherboard



## killbiitch (Feb 16, 2020)

Hello everybody,

I'm trying to install FreeBSD 12.0 on this motherboard :    ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. GL12CX which is  in an ASUS pc "all in one" I bought especially for games on Windows (with RTX 2080 Ti and other amazing stuffs on the paper). But I want my FreeBSD working on my machine too.

But it does't want to install it! I also tried with some distributions of linux (just to try) and it doesn't work either (don't install or very difficult install and don't boot linux).
I disabled secured boot and fast boot on my BIOS.
A friend who is very good with linux/unix stuff came to my house and wasn't able to help me either.
Does anyone think could help me? Do you understand what say the command lines of the prompt which make a loop as you can see on the picture?

Windows 10 is working fine on it. I phoned to ASUS to asked them if they hacked their motherboard to make just possible to install/run only windows but they answered me "no you can install linux or whatever, but we can't help you please see with your community"

Thank you for everybody who read this message and maybe would try to help me.

PS: I"m so sorry for my bad english.


----------



## Emrion (Feb 16, 2020)

Clearly, the system boots but doesn't find the root filesystem. It lacks the first lines of your screen and it may be useful to show them.

What do you use for booting? An USB stick? 

Maybe you could make some tries with 12.1-RELEASE and 13-CURRENT, just to see if things get better (note that 13-CURRENT isn't supported here).


----------



## killbiitch (Feb 16, 2020)

Hello Emrion and thank you so much for your answer.
I took several pictures to show you more lines.
I'm using a classic CD ROM 

Yes I could try FreeBSD 12.1 for instance but where I am worry as I told you is that linux distributions I've tried to install had the same kind of behaviour (don't install or even wen installed not working).


----------



## killbiitch (Feb 16, 2020)

Some more pics about lines of my screen


----------



## Emrion (Feb 16, 2020)

You have made several tries... On one, I see the kernel is running, on one other, it stoped before. You have also tried to install linux... And it sometimes installed but didn't boot. Your disk is probably become a bloody mess (but that's not the question).

Since there is a problem when installing from your CD-ROM, why don't you try an USB stick?


----------



## killbiitch (Feb 16, 2020)

Bloddy mess... I'm not sure because disk is new!
On my memories it did exactly the same thing with the usb stick but I will try again. I make the cd method because I'ave always done this method and it always worked before (with linux, BSD, windows)
Can there is see a report with AHCI ?


----------



## killbiitch (Feb 16, 2020)

Wow you were right! I just used Rufus to burn FreeBSD on my USB stick and behaviour is not the same: it seems to work. But look tomorrow I'll have to buy an ethernet cable lol
Thanks. But how explain that installations don't work with the optical drive except for windows..?


----------



## Emrion (Feb 17, 2020)

If you have installed linux or FreeBSD or whatever, partitions/slices remain on your disk. You have to simply delete the ones you don't need.

I have no idea concerning the trouble with your optical drive. And it's maybe not even the source of the problem.

I suggest you to check everything possible, from your RAM to your disk device(s). I assume you can't open the case (to keep the garantee) but if it was possible, I will check all internal connections.


----------



## killbiitch (Feb 17, 2020)

I think it's ok now installation was perfect.
But maybe as you're here and kind with me, could you tell me what happen with my xorg? I installed the package and it doesn't want to start as root or simple user.
I put you a picture. Then I made Xorg -configure but it doesn't help either.
PS: Long time I didn't touch FreeBSD


----------



## SirDice (Feb 17, 2020)

killbiitch said:


> Then I made Xorg -configure but it doesn't help either.


Stop doing that please. 

5.4. Xorg Configuration


			Graphics - FreeBSD Wiki


----------



## killbiitch (Feb 17, 2020)

I did it because automatic configuration failed.
I've already gone on the wikis... what do you think? And it's because I can't make it that I asked to this nice person who already helped me once. What would you advice me to do then if I'm stuck with wikis?


----------



## shkhln (Feb 17, 2020)

There is no automatic configuration for Nvidia GPUs. Frankly, just run `nvidia-xconfig`.

(Although this advice goes against quite a few local "best practices", the utility still generates relatively sane configs. It's not harmful, it's simply no longer fashionable.)


----------



## Emrion (Feb 17, 2020)

First, *SirDice* is one of the most competent person here. So, when he gives links, I advise you to read them until the last word. Then, you can ask more precise questions.

Install a suitable video driver to begin with. I don't have any experience of Nvidia drivers with FreeBSD. Search on the forum, you will find many threads about that. Maybe try something like: `pkg install nvidia-driver-440.31`.

Xorg isn't intended to be run under root privileges. You have to create an user that belongs to the wheel or video group.

Once Xorg will be functionning, you will probably need to install a windows manager or a desktop environment like xfce, lxde, ...


----------



## killbiitch (Feb 17, 2020)

Thank you for your trick Shkhln but it didn't work. I've already installed nvidia-driver and nvidia-xconfig.
Emrion I suppose the competence of SirDice of course and have a lot of respect. I will search in the forum again because wikis are very technical and in english what is very hard for me.
Anyway thank you guys to have tried to help me. If I fail maybe I'll try TrueOS.


----------



## shkhln (Feb 17, 2020)

killbiitch said:


> but it didn't work


----------

